# Tomas Bicycle



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I recently picked up a Tomas Bike for my wife. I think it's a 1986-87 frame, Italian. It's SLX, and seem to be pretty decent.

I just can't find out much about the builder.

I don't plan on selling, but am curious as to any history that anyone may know. I've checked all the usual sources, CR, Yellow Jersey, etc, and have only found anecdotal mention of the builder.

Here are some pictures if anyone thinks they might know something.

I found the bike outside of Windsor, Ontario, in the GWN, if that helps.

https://picasaweb.google.com/zmudshark/Tomas#


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

wow....that is BEAUTIFUL............nice score !


----------



## bane (Aug 30, 2006)

Oh no, I showed that bike to the little lady and now she wants one.

What have I done.


----------



## Fantino (Jul 30, 2008)

*wow!*

I have absolutely nothing to contribute but had to stop in to say WOW! Suntour. . . SLX . . tubbies, that's a really nice bike. Just. . .WOW!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

What a find......that is beautiful.....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

I couldn't find a thing on it, even searching google.it. I did find another Tomas, but not nearly as nice as your wifes.

http://www.fixedforum.it/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1464&p=22479


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks all. 

I hadn't seen the Tomas track frame. It's obviously the same builder, probably a bit older. That's the only other picture of a Tomas I've seen. 

There was some talk of them on the Classic Rendezvous list, but no pictures. Since this is 'off topic' on the list, I wouldn't dare post it there, though I have contacted a couple of list members, who haven't a clue, either.

Believe it or not, this came off the Detroit CL. It was poorly described and extremely inexpensive.

In person,it is quite stunning. The pearl white has a pink undertone running through it. For a 20+ year old bike, it's in remarkable condition. I don't think the chain had ever been on the big chainring, and I doubt it had 100 miles on it. Not even a pedal scrape.

In case anyone cares, here's the component rundown:

Suntour Superbe cranks, bottom bracket, rings, pedals and derailleurs and chain - late 1986 date codes
Suntour New Winner Pro 7 speed freewheel
Suntour Sprint hubs, 36 hole and indexed 7 speed shifters.
Shimano 600 headset
Shimano 105 brake levers and calipers
Cinelli 66-40 bars and 1A stem
Rino Chrono tubular rims, eyeletted
Vittoria Nouvo Pro tires

If anyone knows someone in Italy who may know something about the builder, I sure would be grateful for any info that can be added.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

One person that may know is Peter weigle AKA J.P Weigle. He is a classic frame builder and has done many restorations on classic road bikes.

J. P. Weigle Cycles
313 Hamburg Rd.
Lyme, CT 06371 
Phone: (860) 434-0700


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

High Gear, The answer was in the link you gave me, thank you.

http://www.bikeforums.net/showpost.php?p=9919535&postcount=23


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

You can tell there is very nice build work there - beautiful bike.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

zmudshark said:


> High Gear, The answer was in the link you gave me, thank you.
> 
> http://www.bikeforums.net/showpost.php?p=9919535&postcount=23


I'm glad you can read Italian!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

High Gear said:


> I'm glad you can read Italian!


I can't, but another poster over there is fluent.


----------



## Estimado (Apr 20, 2011)

*Tomas*

Hi I just bought a Tomas frame on ebay. I would be interested to see what you found out about these frames. Beautiful job on the restoration work... Any advice would be welcome!

Best wishes!

Tim


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's what I found:
Tomas (framebuilder from Padova, who worked for Vetta) built for the shop Cicli Alberti of Ferrara.

BTW, I've sine rebuilt my wife's bike with Athena 8 speed, and sold off the Suntour bits:


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

Sweet, beautiful and it won't get any any better than that! I had a Vetta and loved it. I am familar with Tomas but did not know he once built for Vetta. Real nice score and one lucky lady!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Estimado (Apr 20, 2011)

Mudshark! Thanks for the info on the frame builder! Can't wait to get started. Did you you move the gear shifters to the handlebars in the end? I was planning on using campag gears. I will post pics here when I have finished my project! Tim


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Ooo, ooo, ooo! Real Italian with Campy.

That is just drop dead beautiful!


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Estimado said:


> Mudshark! Thanks for the info on the frame builder! Can't wait to get started. Did you you move the gear shifters to the handlebars in the end? I was planning on using campag gears. I will post pics here when I have finished my project! Tim


Yes, Campag Athena 8 speed Ergo's. It looks better in person, a pearl finish that just sparkles in the sun.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

zmudshark said:


> Yes, Campag Athena 8 speed Ergo's. It looks better in person, a pearl finish that just sparkles in the sun.


Hi Zmudshark,
The bike is absolutely beautiful, I do have a question regarding the Ergos on the bike. How do you determine if they are Athena? I have to ask because I always assume the ergo levers with square ends are very 1st year Record levers, and they were changed to more slim version with the extra metals removed in the subsequent years. 

http://campybike.com/pdf/1992CampagnoloRoadRange.pdf

I own an '88 Guerciotti that the previous owner had updated to Ergo in '92. 1st year production. It has the same levers that is on your wife's lovely bike now. 

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Mike,

I believe in 1992, there were only Record Ergo shifters, in other words, the same shifters used across the top three groups. The group is Athena, but you are correct in saying that the Ergo shifters are Record. 

Laziness on my part, referring to the entire group as Athena. There were no Athena shifters that year, only Record.


----------



## onespeedbiker (May 28, 2007)

zmudshark said:


> Mike,
> 
> I believe in 1992, there were only Record Ergo shifters, in other words, the same shifters used across the top three groups. The group is Athena, but you are correct in saying that the Ergo shifters are Record.
> 
> Laziness on my part, referring to the entire group as Athena. There were no Athena shifters that year, only Record.


Well you can't say there were *no* Athena shifters, but they looked like this


----------



## Estimado (Apr 20, 2011)

*Tomas build*

my finished project! Tim


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The only other Tomas I have ever seen. Are you in North America?


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

The plot thickens slightly. Taverna, who employed Tomas, is said (SmartCycles article) to be the house building Mondonico frames, after Antonio.


----------



## raymonda (Jan 31, 2007)

KensBikes said:


> The plot thickens slightly. Taverna, who employed Tomas, is said (SmartCycles article) to be the house building Mondonico frames, after Antonio.



Can you please expand on this?


----------



## Estimado (Apr 20, 2011)

*hi!*

Yep yours is the only other tomas I have ever seen. I think yours is stamped with a cinelli decal on the top of the forks. The graphics on mine are stencilled on, not stickers,it has has a graphic of a man riding, it has lots of other details, stamping on different parts that would suggest a brand. Mine has cinelli stamped on the bottom bracket, it also has that sheen you talked of. I had a cycle shop build the bike up for me under the ride to work scheme,, as they mentioned to me, they had it in the shop infront of two super expensive Colnalgos and everyone who came in the shop all asked what it was. I live on Richmond Park. Tim


----------



## Ciombola1 (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm dubious about any alleged association with Tommasini as was written on e-bay recently, can anyone shed light on this? I owned an SL Tomas equipped with a silly mix of Triomphe and Super Record and Modolo Pro brakes in black enamel from '86 - '90. It was my first Italian bike and looked OK even despite the clash of the vintages. After a major collision with an opened car door I had it entirely rebuilt then traded it in for a De Rosa. The Tomas was lovely but not in the same league as the De Rosa. But what is?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

There is no connection between Tomas and Tommasini, apart from letters in common.

I agree, not in the same league as De Rosa, but a decent little rider.


----------

